# Mass Found in womb...attached to cervix...help....



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi there,
I am a little concerned, I had my scan yesterday, I am 22+3 with twins, plus an internal to check my cervix...
When they checked my cervix, they were very concerned because they found a quite large mass attached to my cervix (blocking the exit), although outside of the sacs its attached to my cervix inside.
They have said its not my placenta, and are concerned...however my concern is.....I have had SIN 3 pre cancerous cells in the last few years....my concern is that this is cancer because I know that pregnancy can elevate and agrivate this.
I have had an awful heaviness in the cervical area and am absolutely beside myself with worry and although the babies are perfect I am concerned obviously.
I just wondered if you knew anything about this kind of thing, I have been told they are going to rescan me in two weeks, and take it from there but what would happen from there.
Thanks in advance
Elaine XX


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afriad that this isn't a situation I have ever come across before, and haven't done any gynae nursing since my training.  It sounds as though they are on top of everything and are keeping a close eye on things for you.  I think it's something that you will just have to take a week at a time, and try (somehow) to keep calm.  Please let me know if there is anything that I can help you with (I know I haven't been much cop today!).  Will you keep us informed as to how you get on?

Sorry I can't help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I just want to add, that they never got a doctor this was the decision that was made by the sonographer...but she has said that the appointment in one and half weeks a doctor is around then so they will look into this further, they didnt seem concerned however bearing in mind they dont have my medical notes infront of them either.
I wish I had been a bit more of a nuicence realy and insisted they looked at it closely before allowing me to go home...
they were very blase and were oh dont know what it is but we will look again in two weeks ;-(
Well thanks for your advise and I will let you know how I get on.


----------

